

Ask HN: Why isn't average karma displayed in my profile? - skrish

Does anybody else have this issue and how to fix it? I can't see the average karma in my profile by myself or with another login id as well.
======
ColinWright
Until recently you had no activity for several months. Karma average only
counts recent(ish) activity, and is only calculated sporadically. Probably it
just hasn't caught up with your return to action.

~~~
skrish
Good point. I will continue to use the id; will wait and watch. Thanks.

------
spicyj
I can also not see yours.

------
orborde
I can see it in mine.

~~~
skrish
I created another login id using openid and it displays karma average for that
id. But specifically for this id, karma average is not displayed.

